# Navarre Pier



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

a friend of mine in Atlanta asked if the pier in Navarre was ever rebuilt, anyone know??, please PM me if you have the answer.. I don't get on here lately due to work.. Thanks all..


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thought it was JUST rebuilt.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Actually it reopened last year.


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

It is now the longest pier on the gulf with an octagon aţ the end


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Its open


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

It was rebuilt and open.... I froze my butt off for 4 Spanish and a blacktip this morning!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

It's a smight bigger than it used to be...
http://www.fishnavarre.com/:thumbsup:


----------

